# Anyone have a Goat milk lotion recipe??



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I need to make some more lotion.. and I wondered if I could work in some goat milk .. of course I dont want it to spoil too fast....
Anyone??


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I found a recipe online, and I tried it and even though I put the prescribed amount of preservative in it it molded and grew bacteria pretty fast. I decided to skip the goat milk lotion and stick to cheese. I buy my goat milk soap from friends. I love making lotions and creams and lip balm, but unless you can use it up really fast I would skip goat milk, if you make it maybe keeping it in the fridge would help. The site where I found that lotion recipe is gone, I just looked, and the only other recipe I ever found had goat milk powder in it. 

I recommend that if you do it you pasteurize the milk, too. I didn't do that, probably a mistake. 

I found it - 1 1/2 T beeswax
2T pumpkin seed oil
2T palm oil
3 T sweet almond oil
1 T apricot oil
1C warm goats milk
fragrance and preservative

Melt beeswax and palm oil. Remove from heat. add the sweet almond, pumpkin and apricot oils. With a blender slowly add the warm goat milk. Add fragrance and preservative as it begins to thicken. It should be under 140 degrees. Make sure it is completely mixed in. Put in containers. 

Then I have a friend who said goat milk should never be more than 10% of any lotion. This recipe is much more than that, close to 45%. It molded in spite of the preservative. i used Germaben II, 3 grams. I didn't know it was supposed to be kept under 140 degrees, but it seems for sure like with these directions it would be less than that by the time you added it. 

Jan


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

I did a little studying up on lotions. This is what I learned. To make a lotion you need basically oil, water (milk) and an emulsifier. You probably have all of those in your current recipe. So, I think, if you adjust your emulsifier for the extra fat (oil) that is in the milk, you can likely just use milk instead of water. I can't give ratios because one article quotes 5% and another quotes 50%. Do some test batches and let us know what comes of it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks girls! I'm going to have to experiment with it... I made a batch of lotion yesterday.. but I chickened out and used water. I need to try the milk with really small amounts so I dont waste all those good (expensive) oils..


----------

